# NRW Cup 2006



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Erste Termine veröffentlicht (unter Vorbehalt)

*20./21.05. (alternativ: 13./14.05.) in Grafschaft:
1. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*

*27./28.05. in Solingen:*
*2. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*

*25.06. MTB-Event in Saalhausen:
3. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*

*13.08. in Lübbecke/Wiehengebirge:
4. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*


Quelle: www.malkmus-timing.de


----------



## Beach90 (14. November 2005)

danke schön , 
wollte ehe den  NRW cup fahren , 
wo meldet man sich an dafür ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Auch bei Malkmus - wird aber noch dauern!


----------



## Wave (14. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> *13.08. in Lübbecke/Wiehengebirge:
> 4. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*



ist sicher ein scherz, oder?


----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ist sicher ein scherz, oder?


War nicht so Dein Rennen, oder?  

Scherz beiseite - ich war auch etwas geschockt...


----------



## Sportstudent (14. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> *13.08. in Lübbecke/Wiehengebirge:
> 4. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*




Wer hat denn das erlaubt  

Was müssen wir tun das Sundern doch was ausrichtet, könnte hier von Dortmund den ein oder anderen Tanklaster mit gutem Ruhrgebietsbier gen Sauerland schicken


----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Vielleicht hat Sundern schon genug mit der Organisation in Lübbecke zu tun, dass die nichts eigenes ausrichten 

Diesesmal leiht sich Lübbecke wohlmöglich einen ganze Strecke


----------



## dirk f. (15. November 2005)

Sundern macht (angeblich) kein XC-Rennen, weil der gesamte Start-Ziel-Bereich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres irgendwie umgebaut wird und es keine Möglichkeit gibt da ein Rennen zu machen.

Vielleicht gibt es aber noch eine Alternative zum NRW-Cup:

Den Niedersachsen Cup (4-6 Läufe). Das ist zwar noch nicht definitiv entschieden ob der stattfindet, wird sich aber in den kommenden Wochen klären.

Sind auf jeden Fall auch Top-Strecken dabei.


----------



## Beach90 (15. November 2005)

voraussichtlich wird es näachstes jahr auch den siegtal-cup geben , wird eine super veranstaltung , mit extra lizenz wertung


----------



## Wave (15. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> War nicht so Dein Rennen, oder?



daran hatte ich gar nicht zurück gedacht   
aber darum gehts auch nicht. es ist bekannt wohl allen lübbecke-kennern bekannt, was gemeint war



			
				dirk f. schrieb:
			
		

> Sundern macht (angeblich) kein XC-Rennen, weil der gesamte Start-Ziel-Bereich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres irgendwie umgebaut wird und es keine Möglichkeit gibt da ein Rennen zu machen.
> .



Vielleicht kann ich mal als Ur-Sunderner was dazu sagen.

Es ist wohl war, dass der "Bolzplatz" auf dem das Start-Ziel- Gelände war ein bisschen modernisiert und den standarts angepasst wird! Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass wir nächstes Jahr kein CC Rennen veranstalten werden. Dafür gibt es andere Gründe. Aber es wird so sein, dass es immer wechseln wird: 2006 nur MA, 2007 MA und CC, 2008 nur MA usw...also wartet noch ein Jährchen länger


----------



## Pevloc (17. November 2005)

Schade, diese Jahr nur vier Rennen, egal, an alle C-Lizenzler:

ICH MACH EUCH PLATT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2005)

es ist schade zu sehen das eine der besten mtb serien deutschlands kaputt geht,der umfang den ein nrw cup rennen kostet, konnen viele veranstalter nicht tragen,und ohne sponsoren geht schon mal gar nichts.
man sollte eigentlich froh sein über jeden der es trotzdem versucht,was in sundern ist kann man verstehen,ist auch ok so.
um finanziel alles ins reine zu kriegen wäre doch die möglichkeit,das erste rennen als marathon in kurz distanz zu fahren im wechsel mit saalhausen und sundern.und eine gesamt meldung zu machen ,wo dann die meldegebühr auf alle veranstalter aufgeteilt wird,oder als finale den sauerland marathon kurz als finale nehmen.
auf jeden fall muß man sich zusammen setzten um unsern sport zu erhalten,denn es wird immer schwerer ohne all zu großen anfahrtsweg einige rennen zu fahren.
aber trotzdem wir werden uns 2006 wieder überall sehen


----------



## mike_tgif (17. November 2005)

Ich habe noch die Hoffnung, dass wir etwas früh dran sind, und da noch Termine zukommen.


@Pevloc
Jaja, so seid Ihr velo-solinger


----------



## Wave (17. November 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, diese Jahr nur vier Rennen, egal, an alle C-Lizenzler:
> 
> ICH MACH EUCH PLATT!




psssst. ich hab gehört es gibt nächstes Jahr keine C-Klasse mehr (Erst mal ohne Gewähr). 
Pevloc, frag mal Andreas (euren Chef)


----------



## xc-mtb (2. Januar 2006)

Frohes Neues,

Wollte mich heute eigentlich auch mal Anmelden für die diesjährige Saison.
Habe ebenfalls mit Schrecken gesehen, das der NRW-Cup nur noch 4 Läufe umfasst. Das ist ja grausig!

Warum ist Ölde denn nicht dabei, die machen doch am 2.4. eh ein Rennen?

Ich fand Lübbecke in 2005 übrigens Super. Fahre übrigens Hobby-Herren oder  FUN  Schimpf-Klasse. Beschissene Bezeichnung!

Vielleicht tut sich ja noch etwas bis zum Start der Serie.

In diesem Sinne 

Matze

P.S.: Ärgert euch nicht so über die Strecken, ist ne miese Werbung. Wenn dann keiner mehr kommt, kommen auch weniger zu den anderen vermeintlich besseren Strecken. Für Chippo ist Alp d´Huez auch ne Scheiß-Strecke, Armstrong ging dabei aber einer ab 
Man muß mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden halt klar kommen.


----------



## leeqwar (2. Januar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotzdem wir werden uns 2006 wieder überall sehen



mit deiner neuen signatur weiss ich auch wer du bist. beim emc 05 warst du aber seltener am start als 04, oder ?

@alle: weiss eigentlich jemand was über die serie, die der michael bonnekessel organisieren will ? wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat das doch nix mit dem nrw-cup zu tun ?


----------



## mike_tgif (2. Januar 2006)

"Bonnekessel-serie"

http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (2. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> "Bonnekessel-serie"
> 
> http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/



prima. vielen dank.


----------



## Pevloc (2. Januar 2006)

Keine C-Klasse ? Und für wenn hab ich die Lizenz gelöst? C dann mit A/B zusammen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da würden einige nach zwei Runden überrundet werden!


----------



## M::::: (7. Januar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> es ist schade zu sehen das eine der besten mtb serien deutschlands kaputt geht



Das ist es allerdings. 
Es gab sogar schon Gerüchte das es 06 gar keinen NRW Cup geben könnte  
Anderseits muss ich auch sagen,das die Strecken derart kastriert worden sind (insbesondere bei den Hobbys),das es mir persönlich keinen Spass macht da zu fahren.Wenn ich da an alte NRW Cup Strecken wie Warstein, Winterberg oder die unzensierte Strecke in Grafschaft denke  ; das war schon was anderes. 
Natürlich hat jeder streckenmäßig so seine Vorlieben, aber durchgehend über 2-3 m breite Wege fahren hat für mich mit CC nix zu tun.Mittlerweile sind ja die meisten MA s technisch schon spannender. 

Hoffen wir das Beste  

Gruß M


----------



## Wave (7. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Keine C-Klasse ? Und für wenn hab ich die Lizenz gelöst? C dann mit A/B zusammen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da würden einige nach zwei Runden überrundet werden!



hatte wohl unrecht


----------



## Vogel (7. Januar 2006)

M::::: schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab sogar schon Gerüchte das es 06 gar keinen NRW Cup geben könnte,
> 
> Gruß M



Davon gehe ich aus.  
Den die kosten werden bei nur vier Veranstaltern sehr hoch sein.
So das kleine Verein wie etwa der RC Lübbecke Überfordert werden.
Leider.


----------



## Peter88 (28. Januar 2006)

Hi,
Weiß wer was neues zum NRW Cup?
Finden alle rennen wie geplant statt?


----------



## zastafari (28. Januar 2006)

So weit ich weiß, besteht der NRW-Cup 2006 nur aus drei Rennen. Lübbecke hat seine Meldung zurückgezogen, als Ende letzten Jahres auch Solingen seine Meldung zurückzuziehen plante und die "Serie" somit nur aus drei Rennen bestanden hätte.....am Geld lags nicht(obwohl das wirklich nicht wenig ist), wozu gibt es Sponsoring, sondern am irrsinnigen Aufwand, der durch die Stagnation in der Entwicklung der Serie nicht gerechtfertigt ist. 
Lübbecke wird in 2007 auf jeden Fall wieder ein MTB-Rennen austragen, hoffentlich auch im Rahmen des (reformierten) NRW-Cups, aber für 2006 ist der Zug wohl abgefahren....(es sei denn, es finden sich zusätzlich noch 4-5 hochmotivierte Helfer.. ;-) )
Bezgl. der Strecken: Jeder Veranstalter möchte natürlich eine anspruchsvolle Strecke präsentieren. Aber gebt gerade den Orten ne Chance, in deren Region noch keine derartigen Veranstaltungen gelaufen sind. So etwas muß sich entwickeln, Thema Forstbehörde und so...


----------



## M::::: (28. Januar 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Bezgl. der Strecken: Jeder Veranstalter möchte natürlich eine anspruchsvolle Strecke präsentieren. Aber gebt gerade den Orten ne Chance, in deren Region noch keine derartigen Veranstaltungen gelaufen sind. So etwas muß sich entwickeln, Thema Forstbehörde und so...



Klar haben die neuaustragenden Orte ne Chance verdient. Ich will auch den Veranstaltern gar nicht absprechen das sie sich Mühe geben.Nur für mich machts keinen Sinn eine lange Anreise in Kauf zu nehmen, um dann (wie in Sundern) ein Mini-Rennen zu fahren oder mich über durch gängig spaßfreie 3m-Forstweg-Strecken zu ärgern.
Auch NRW CUP Urgesteine wie Grafschaft geben die schöneren Strecken wenn überhaupt,nur noch für die Lizenzler frei  
Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Serie stagniert.Als die Strecken noch Spaß gemacht haben waren ja auch 70-80 Hobby s in der Herrenklasse keine Seltenheit. 

Gruß M


----------



## zastafari (28. Januar 2006)

Warum ziehst Du als Mitglied eines Racing-Team nicht ne C-LizenZ???
Dann ist das Problem doch kaum noch vorhanden. Die C-Klasse ist doch eingentlich *die* Hobbyklasse....! 
Die sogenannten Hobbyrennen sind doch eigentlich nur Schnupperveranstaltungen für Einsteiger.


----------



## Vogel (28. Januar 2006)

Verschieben sich die Termine von den 3 Veranstalter weil Lübbecke raus ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (28. Januar 2006)

Das würde mich aber nur in Grafschaft weiterbringen.Ein Großteil der Strecken wären auch mit Lizenz leider immer noch genauso unattraktiv.Darüber hinaus bin ich eben auch nur Hobbyfahrer im Sinne des Wortes.

Zum anderen seh ich halt, das ich als Hobbyfahrer meistens genauso viel Startgeld bezahle wie die Lizenzler; warum sollte ich dann mit weniger Leistung zufrieden sein ?
An den Lizenzler verdienen die Veranstalter doch eh keine Kohle,warum werden dann die lukrativeren Hobbys verprellt ?
Einen Teil der schöneren Rennen (z.B. Nordenau) könnte ich dann auch nur außer Wertung mit fahren.
Ich kann problemlos damit leben,keine CC Rennen in Deutschland zu fahren,nur sollten sich die Verantwortlichen dann auch mal überlegen, warum die CC Starterfelder immer kleiner werden.

Gruß M


----------



## rüdi__ (28. Januar 2006)

Hi,
sollte Lübbecke zum genannten Termin stattfinden, fällt es eh auf das Wochenende des 24h Rennens in Duisburg. Wer also lange fahren will wird dann wohl lieber in Duisburg starten. 
Zum Thema Hobbyfahrer:
Als noch mehr Hobbyfahrer am Start waren, waren nicht nur die Strecken interessanter, sondern die Renndauer war auch länger. Ich war auch vorher Hobby, aber für eine Renndauer von 40min (Senioren) fahre ich nicht Stunden mit der Bahn oder dem Auto zu den Rennen, das lohnt nicht. In der Senioren c-Klasse ist die Dauer wenigstens 75min, das macht Sinn, obwohl ich in der Liz. Klasse nun der Träger der roten Laterne (Schlusslicht) bin, aber scheiß drauf es macht Spaß.
rüdi


----------



## Distance (29. Januar 2006)

Wer nicht zu den Terminen kann oder für den die Anfahrt zu weit ist, hier noch ne Alternative:

Auch im Jahre 2006 gibt es wieder einen EIFEL MOSEL CUP. Die Cross Country Rennserie in Rheinland Pfalz richtet dieses Jahr 5 Rennen aus:

26.03. Bekond
09.04. Mehren (VULKANBIKE MARATHON ORGA TEAM)
14.05. Thalfang (ERBESKOPF MARATHON ORGA TEAM)
28.05. Reil
10.06. Zell (Finale am Samstag)

Mit der Kooperation der Organisationsteam des Erbeskopf und des Vulkanbike Marathons stehen erfahrene Ausrichter zur Seite, die eine abwechslungsreiche und spannende Rennserie garantieren werden. 

Das Reglement hat sich in 2006 etwas verändert. Es wird in bestimmten Altersklassen ein reines Hobby- und ein reines Lizenzfahrerrennen geben. Die Fahrer erwartet wieder die Powerade bzw. Bitburger Sprintwertung in der erste Runde, wobei in 2006 die Renndauer der Hauptrennen etwas verlängert wurde.

Der Eifel Mosel Cup bietet auf seiner Internetseite eine einzigartige Community mit täglich aktuellen News, Videos und Bildern zu Rennserie. 


Weitere Infos auf

www.eifel-mosel-cup.de


----------



## mtb4race (10. Februar 2006)

Also grafschaft war ja bis jetzt immer nen gutes event und die strecke für die hobbyfahrer war 2005 jawohl auch nich ohne.....    ( muss ich ja auch mal sagen als mitstreckenpräperator)
Außerdem sol die strecke ja auch immer noch für die HOBBY fahrer sein --- man kann ja auch nich die hobby jugend oder junioren die kizenzstrecke runterschicken ( manche würden bestimmt nich heil ankommen...)

Naja ich hoffe mal auch das der nrw-cup weiter bestehen bleibt aber grafschaft wird denk ich mal wieder nen gut organisiertes event bieten mit nachwuchsjugendsichtung  und ne strecke die worldcupformate hat....

naja guckt doch mal unter *www.mtb-grafschaft.de *[/COLOR]vorbei   wir machen ja auch noch nen roadrace und den sauerlandmarathon!!!!

gruß ein grafschafter


----------



## M::::: (10. Februar 2006)

Grafschaft ist ohne Frage nen gutes Event  

Früher sind die Hobby s (bis auf eine kleine Schleife) auch die Lizenzstrecke gefahren und soweit mir bekannt ist, leben die auch noch alle.

Gruß M


----------



## mtb4race (11. Februar 2006)

ja ok das wusst ich ja nich das die früher noch nen stück von der lizenz strecke gefahren sind aber jeder bevorzugt ja eh andere strecken oder streckenabschnitte.
Allen kann mans ja auch nich recht machen


----------



## mtb4race (13. Februar 2006)

Weis einer was von ner nrw-marathon trophy??????
Hab ich nämlich bei grafschaft auf der seite gesehen!
Wär bestimmt cool!


----------



## kleinbiker (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo mtb4race,

das ist eine eigene Serie im Rahmen des NRW-Cups. Eben nur Marathons. Der Langenbermarathon gehört auch dazu, welche aber noch, kann ich nicht sagen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## mtb4race (16. Februar 2006)

Ja danke
Der grafschafter Sauerland Marathon gehört auf jeden fall auch dazu!
Is ja nich schlecht sone Marathontrophy. 
Findet der nrw-cup jetzt eigentlich wie geplant mit den 4 rennen statt, oder fällt da noch solingen weg wie man so in manchen mündern hört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (17. Februar 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß, besteht der NRW-Cup 2006 nur aus drei Rennen. Lübbecke hat seine Meldung zurückgezogen,



Wenn auch noch Solingen wegfällt, wären s ja dann nur noch 2  , was dann ja wohl das AUS für den Cup wäre


----------



## M::::: (17. Februar 2006)

Hab grad mal die 4 HP s der evtl. Veranstalter besucht; außer Grafschaft hat noch gar keiner was zum Nrw-Cup drauf


----------



## Pevloc (17. Februar 2006)

In Solingen wird es definitiv ein Rennen geben! Bei uns sind alle Weichen gestellt! Notfalls auch ohne NRW-Cup!


----------



## M::::: (17. Februar 2006)

Darf man daraus schließen, das es wenn es einen Cup gibt Solingen auch dabei ist ?


----------



## Pevloc (17. Februar 2006)

Ja genau, aber den Cup wird es nach meinen letzten Informationen auch geben.


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Februar 2006)

Nach meinen  Info´s wird es in Lübbecke ein Rennen in 2006 geben, welches dann auch zum NRW-Cup gehört. --->13.8.

Man sieht sich dort

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (20. Februar 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinen  Info´s wird es in Lübbecke ein Rennen in 2006 geben, welches dann auch zum NRW-Cup gehört. --->13.8.


Nein, leider nicht! Da der NRW-Cup mangels Veranstalern zu platzen, bzw. zur Farce zu werden drohte, hat Lübbecke die Planungen für 2006 eingestellt! 
Das Solingen nun doch dabei ist, ist schön, hat aber nun auch keinen Einfluß mehr...
In 2007 wird es auf jeden Fall wieder ein Rennen in Lübbecke geben, ob im NRW-Cup, einer anderen Serie oder eigenständig wird sich noch entscheiden...


----------



## mtb4race (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo   schlechte meldung vom nrw-cup lübbecke. Hab den Veranstaltern mal geschrieben und das kam da raus :-(      ----leider:



Hallo,

zu meinem Bedauern findet das ursprünglich geplante
Rennen in Lübbecke 2006 nicht statt...
Leider hatte sich bei der Planung des NRW-Cups 06
eine sehr unklare Situation, was die Anzahl der
Veranstalter angeht, ergeben, was uns letztenendes
zu diesem Schritt bewog.
Das Risiko einer nur drei Rennen umfassenden Serie
erschien uns - auch wegen der dadurch steigenden Kosten -
einfach zu hoch, zumal wir uns ins Pflichtenheft geschrieben
haben, die Unstimmigkeiten von 05 abzustellen.
Das nun doch noch ein weiterer Veranstalter (Solingen)
zugesagt hat, kam leider zu spät...
Wir werden aber auf jeden Fall in 2007 wieder ein
MTB-Rennen ausrichten, und ich hoffe in einem
erstarkten NRW-Cup....
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns dann sehen.

Gruß
*********
............................................................................
................
RC Lübbecke 04 - ...mehr Spaß am Radfahren !


----------



## M::::: (21. Februar 2006)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist : Wieso zieht eine Teilnahme am NRW Cup höhere Kosten nach sich  
Ne Zeitnahme+Auswertung brauch man doch eh,aus den Ergebnislisten ne Cupwertung zu ziehen dürfte wohl kaum die Kosten erheblich nach oben treiben. Muss bei nem Cup noch mehr Kohle an den BDR abgeführt werden oder was ?


----------



## mtb4race (22. Februar 2006)

Das versteh ich auch nich, wieso  das bei drei rennen mehr kosten soll als bei vier rennen????      Naja eh alles irgendwie schonmal kompliziert mit den ganzen renngeldern und was man alles an den BDR bezahlen muss um ne bundesoffene serie zu veranstalten!!!!


----------



## zastafari (22. Februar 2006)

Naja, der BDR ist kostenmäßig wohl das geringste Übel, zumal für den Cup *keine* Extrakosten entstehen....
Aber ich denke, es gibt ja zusätzlich noch Preisgelder für die Cupwertung, dann Leadertrikots, Pokale, gemeinsame Werbung und und und...da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## M::::: (22. Februar 2006)

Aha.
Der sportliche Wert würde doch auch ohne Trikot und Cuppreisgeld bestehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es jemanden davon abhält auf Cupwertung zu fahren.


----------



## Wave (24. Februar 2006)

von den hobbyfahrern vllt nicht....


----------



## M::::: (24. Februar 2006)

Du willst damit andeuten, das die Lizenzler sich wg. kleiner 3 stelliger Beträge   in s Hemd machen  ?
Nicht im Ernst, oder ?


----------



## vertex50 (27. Februar 2006)

Schade das der NRW Cup in Sundern-Hagen nicht mehr ist das wahr auf jeden fall richtig geil.


----------



## Wave (27. Februar 2006)

also ich überlege mir schon ob ich bei einem rennen fahren soll, wo es nur einen neuen mantel zu gewinnen gibt oder dort wo es ein bisschen was fürs sparkonto gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (27. Februar 2006)

Ach Mecky, du bist doch so ne lahme Oma, da isses doch egal, ob du nix, oder gar nix gewinnst!


----------



## Wave (27. Februar 2006)

tut mir leid! kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## M::::: (27. Februar 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> also ich überlege mir schon ob ich bei einem rennen fahren soll, wo es nur einen neuen mantel zu gewinnen gibt oder dort wo es ein bisschen was fürs sparkonto gibt.



Ach, komm schon ! 

Wer in Deutschland glaubt, er könne mit MTB fahren richtig Geld verdienen,dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen  Die Zeit und Energie die man in s Training steckt, kann man dann jawohl besser in seine berufliche Laufbahn investieren,wenn man auf die Kohle aus ist.

Gruß M


----------



## Pevloc (27. Februar 2006)

Hmm ,deswegen hab ich noch keinen Porsche, ich wusste doch das da etwas falsch läuft.


----------



## M::::: (27. Februar 2006)

Dann weißte ja jetzt Bescheid; ich helf ja gerne wenn ich kann


----------



## Wave (27. Februar 2006)

es geht auch nicht um den großen reibach! aber ist es nicht doch was feines wenn man das spritgeld schonmal wieder raus hat?


----------



## M::::: (27. Februar 2006)

Schon klar.
Von mir aus könnte es ja auch bis Platz 10 horrende Summen als Preise geben,tut s aber nun mal nicht. 

Ich hoffe doch mal für alle, das hier keiner von den Preisgeldern leben muss,also startet man doch tendenziell eher do wo s Spass macht und nicht da wo s evtl. ein paar Kröten ab zu greifen gibt.

Gruß M


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. März 2006)

Der Teufelskreis des NRW-CUPS

Hallo M,

dann komm zum Tune-FRM-Cup! Hier dürfen die Hobbyfahrer garantiert genau so lang fahren, wie die Lizenzfahrer. Es sei denn sie sind schneller. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinem Konzept auch die Hobbyfahrer wieder aus dem Tiefschlaf reißen kann. Natürlich müssen wir die Vorgaben des BDR berücksichtigen, aber die lassen sich auch geschickt umgehen. Lies meine Chronik zur Cupentstehung unter www.tune-frm-cup.de dann Button "die Story".

Zum NRW-CUP-SYNDROM

"Die Hobbyfahrer sind doch die Zukunft für den MTB-Sport" daher bekommen sie auch beim Tune-FRM-Cup eine eigene Wertung. Lizenzfahrer fallen schließlich nicht vom Himmel, sondern müssen ernstgenommen werden, da sie zahlenmäßig doch immer in der Mehrheit waren und auch den Veranstaltern mehr Geld gebracht haben. Nur dann kann eine Serie auch finanziell gut dastehen. Das ist beim NRW-Cup aus dem Ruder gelaufen. "Supertolle E2 zu Lasten der "Hobby 20-Minuten-Biker". Die kommen dann aus veständlichen Gründen nicht mehr, dann ist nicht genug Geld in der Kasse und dann gibt es keine MTB-Rennen mehr! Wie es beim NRW eingetreten ist.

Über Fragen und Anregungen seitens der Hobbyfahrer freue ich mich.

P.S. Es läßt sich natürlich nicht vermeiden, dass auch beim Tune-FR-Cup die Lizenzler höhere Preise bekommen. Das nehmt mir bitte nicht übel. Ansonsten bin ich guter Hoffung, dass der Tune-FRM-Cup den NRW-Cup in 2006 vertreten kann. SChließlich ist ein Urgestein des NRW-Cups auch bei uns engagiert, da kann man sich auch anmelden. www.malkmus-timing.de Die ersten 100 bekommen sogar ein Souvenir: Armlinge mit Tune-FRM-Cup-Logo oder Schritzug.

Euer Bonne


----------



## M::::: (2. März 2006)

Hi !

Den FRM Cup hab ich natürlich schon wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen    

Leider sind die Rennen für mich recht weit weg  

Das die Lizenzler mehr Preisgelder bekommen ist auch völlig OK. Sollen sie ja auch.Ich persönlich bin auch weder an Preisen noch sonstigem Tand interessiert,ich wünsche mir nur gute Veranstaltungen mit schönen Strecken.

Deine Einschätzung zur Problematik des NRW Cups teile ich uneingeschränkt,verstehe nur nicht warum das seitens der Verantwortlich nicht auch so erkannt wurde  , da die Problematik doch recht offensichtlich ist.
Ich denke mal Dein Tune-FRM-Cup ne schicke Serie wird ; Du bist ja qausi selber schon ein Urgestein   und weißt was Cc ler wollen.

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (2. März 2006)

Hallo M,

Niederrhein zu weit? Vielleicht kanst du mit Markus Willemsen vom SV 06 Donsbrüggen eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Anschrift und Telefon habe ich nicht, aber sicher kennst du den oder? Er hat sich zum Cup angemeldet. Wenn du meine Hilfe brauchst helfe ich dir und besorge die Kontaktdaten.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## M::::: (3. März 2006)

Klar kenn ich den Markus.  Im Mai darf ich wieder hinter ihm die französischen Berge hochhecheln 
Der wohnt aber verkehrstechnisch auch etwas ungünstig zu mir,quasi die andere Ecke des NRs. Aber ich werd mal mit ihm sprechen, wenn er aus Trainingslager wieder da ist.Bei Deinem Enthusiasmus für Deine Serie,kann ich mich dem ja kaum verschließen  

Gruß M


----------



## zastafari (3. März 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teufelskreis des NRW-CUPS
> 
> Hallo M,
> 
> ...





Lieber Bonnekessel,

grundsätzlich bin ich erfreut, daß es wieder ein paar Vereine und Personen gibt, die eine neue Rennserie etablieren wollen - und ich wünsche Euch auch Glück! 

Aber die Art wie hier "Leichenfledderei" am NRW-Cup begangen wird, stößt mir etwas auf....zumal die Versprechen hier doch etwas vollmundig sind. 
Natürlich ist es leicht den Hobbyfahrern zu versprechen, sie würden genauso lange fahren wie die Lizenzler, weil a) die Rennen nur 50min. dauern und b) beide zusammen starten!! 
Die Hobbyrennen sind im NRW-Cup ungefähr ähnlich angesetzt(meist 45min), die Lizenzrennen gar mit 1 1/2 Std. !

Zudem werden alle Rennen als landesoffene Rennen ausgetragen, d.h. unter anderem, daß man sich nicht an ein Preisschemata zu halten hat...ein Veranstalter eines bundesoffenen Rennens, so wie sie mindestens im NRW-Cup vorausgesetzt werden, muß über 3000,-- Euro Preisgeld vorhalten!!

Zur Info --> Wettkampf-Bestimmungen MTB/pdf Du kennst die, is mir klar, mal für alle dies sonst so interessiert...

Und hier steht unter anderem auch, daß ein gemeinsamer Start von Hobby- und Lizenzfahrern nicht vorgesehen ist. Eine eigentlich sinnvolle Regelung, wenn man an einen harten Wettkampf denkt...

Das Problem des NRW-Cups ist, daß man es allen Recht machen möchte. Duch die weitestgehende Trennung sind fast doppelt so viele Rennen durchzuführen. Das dann, wenn es doch zu zeitlicher Enge kommt, eher die Hobbyrennen beschnitten werden müssen, ist bedauerlich, sollte aber allen verständlich sein!  
Und manchmal sind die Einschnitte ja auch schon happig, aber man kann halt nicht nur ne halbe Runde reduzieren...

Daher auch weiterhin die Bitte an alle die ihren Fahrspaß garantiert haben wollen, zieht Euch doch ne Lizenz. Es ist doch auch für Euch nen Pool vorhanden(ehemals C) in dem ihr euch mit Euresgleichen messen könnt, und dann braucht ihr auch nicht mehr die echten Hobbyfahrer(die mit dem Baumarktfully oder dem Bierbauch), die sich mal austesten wollen und wirklich am Rennsport schnuppern wollen, brüllend aus dem Weg rempeln....

Ihr macht das nicht für den BDR, der bürokratischten, trockensten Orga nach dem Dachverband der deutschen Briefmarkensammler(womit ich denen vieleicht Unrecht tue), sondern für Euch und Euren Sport....
...und wenn ihr noch Zeit habt, engagiert euch für den Nachwuchs!!

So, genug, ich wünsch Euch spannende Rennen und guten Besuch und auch sonst ein gutes Gelingen...


----------



## Wave (4. März 2006)

Ich denke die Leichenfledderei wurde von jeden fast jedem in diesem Tread begangen, aber am wenigsten von den Veranstaltern des Tune-FRM-Cups....


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. März 2006)

Hallo Zastafari,

ich bin doch nicht blöd und begehe Leichenfledderei am NRW-Cup, wo ich selbst Mitglied in Grafschaft bin. Dort gibt es nach wie vor eine 2-Tagesveranstaltung mit KlasseRennen für alle. Und da gibt es auch den besten Kuchen 

Wenn du mir 30.000  gibst, mach ich eine getrennte Rennen 

Den Tune-FRM-Cup organisiere ich, weil ich mit ca. 40 Jugendlichen 2 mal die Woche trainiere und denen eine Rennserie vor der Haustür anbieten wollte. Dann kamen auf einmal Sponsoren auf mich zu, die ich teilweise überhaupt nicht angeschrieben habe und haben mir ihre Unterstützung angeboten und dann wurde alles im größer ...
Außerdem wird ab kommenden Schuljahr ein neues Schulfach "Biken&Technik" an meiner Schule angeboten und dafür brauche ich Wettkampfmöglichkeiten in unmittelbarer Nähe.

Wenn du mich persönlich attakieren möchtest, mach das bitte auf dem kleinen Weg per email, da ich ja sonst hier öffentlich Stellung beziehen muss. Was andere wieder als Selbstdarstellung darlegen könnten/werden!

Unter irgendeinen Psyeudomym zu schreiben finde ich auch nicht gut.

Ich hoffe du outest dich wenigstens bei mir, denn ich möchte dir einiges erklären.

Cross Country lives!

Gruß Michael Bonnekessel 02682/203380


----------



## zastafari (4. März 2006)

Äh, Du hast da was falsch verstanden...! Das war keine Attacke, und erst recht nicht persönlich....
Die "Leichenfledderei" hatte ich extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, ich fand's nur nicht so toll zu sagen,(sinngemäß) "liebe Hobbyfahrer, beim NRW-Cup werdet ihr eh nicht ernstgenommen, also kommt doch zu uns...!" und das Ganze noch mit "Teufelskreis" und "NRW-Cup-Syndrom" einzurahmen. 
Die Werbung für den Tune-FRM-Cup hätte halt etwas eleganter gebracht werden können. 
Und zweitens wollte ich nur drauf hinweisen, daß man hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen sollte, da beide Cups von der Intention - noch - anders ausgerichtet sind. 
Letzenendes hoffe ich sogar, daß die verschiedenen regionalen Cups irgendwann zu einer Zusammenarbeit und besseren Absprachen kommen - und es eventuell mal einen "Cup of Cups" gibt.....aber das ist Zukunft!!

Ich denke, ich hatte recht deutlich gemacht, daß ich Dein Engagement sehr schätze und nun aber auch *garnichts* gegen deine Person hege (werd' deshalb auch nicht anrufen). 
Ich würd mich nur sehr freuen, wenn auch der Tune-FRM-Cup bei den engagierten "Hobby"-Fahrern Werbung für die Lizensierung macht, denn der MTB-Sport braucht eine breitere Lobby im BDR, und vor allem für etwas Nachwuchsarbeit in Ihrer Region motiviert...

Also ich denke, daß meine Kritik schon gerechtfertigt war, meine aber auch nun ausreichend dargestellt zu haben, daß dies nichts persönliches war...

Drum wünsch ich Euch nochmals viel Glück, tolle Rennen und Dir weiterhin nen dickes Fell, das man bei so einer Unternehmung immer brauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (5. März 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hobbyrennen sind im NRW-Cup ungefähr ähnlich angesetzt(meist 45min), die Lizenzrennen gar mit 1 1/2 Std. !...



Na ja, hab ich auch schon anders erlebt 



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem werden alle Rennen als landesoffene Rennen ausgetragen, d.h. unter anderem, daß man sich nicht an ein Preisschemata zu halten hat...ein Veranstalter eines bundesoffenen Rennens, so wie sie mindestens im NRW-Cup vorausgesetzt werden, muß über 3000,-- Euro Preisgeld vorhalten!!



Also für mich würd s auch reichen wenn der NRW cup kein buo wäre.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Daher auch weiterhin die Bitte an alle die ihren Fahrspaß garantiert haben wollen, zieht Euch doch ne Lizenz. Es ist doch auch für Euch nen Pool vorhanden(ehemals C) in dem ihr euch mit Euresgleichen messen könnt, und dann braucht ihr auch nicht mehr die echten Hobbyfahrer(die mit dem Baumarktfully oder dem Bierbauch), die sich mal austesten wollen und wirklich am Rennsport schnuppern wollen, brüllend aus dem Weg rempeln.......


CC is kein MA,die Gepäckträger & Baumarktfullyfraktiom is ja eher unter repräsentiert.Ich halte mich für einen echten Hobbyfahrer und erwarte bei gleichem Startgeld auch annähernd gleiche Leistung.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht das nicht für den BDR, der bürokratischten, trockensten Orga nach dem Dachverband der deutschen Briefmarkensammler(womit ich denen vieleicht Unrecht tue), sondern für Euch und Euren Sport.......


Schon klar,aber der BDR kassiert auch wieder, neben den extrem hohen Dachverbandsabgaben,die Lizenzgebühr.Da wo ich s vermeiden kann,werf ich dem BDR bestimmt kein Geld nach.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn ihr noch Zeit habt, engagiert euch für den Nachwuchs!!...


Hab ich 10 Jahre lang gemacht.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> So, genug, ich wünsch Euch spannende Rennen und guten Besuch und auch sonst ein gutes Gelingen...


Besten Dank, wünsche ich Dir auch


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. März 2006)

Hallo Zastafari,

wenn du deinen Antrag mit "Lieber Bonnekessel" beginnst, fÃ¼hle ich mich schon persÃ¶nlich attakiert 

Anrufen brauchst du nicht mehr. Ich weiÃ jetzt wer du bist.  Du kennst mich Ã¼brigens auch  WeiÃt es aber wohl nicht! Ich habe bei eurem NRW-Cup-DebÃ¼t (LÃ¼bbecke) die Moderation am frÃ¼hen Morgen gemacht, damit es Ã¼berhaupt mal losgehen konnte .

Deine Aussage mit bundesoffen, Preisgeld 3000â¬ und so weiter ist doch das Problem unseres Sports . Nur wenn wir es schaffen Zuschauer in den Wald zu kriegen, die die Werbung der Sponsoren sehen wird es besser. Und genau das, wird beim Tune-FRM-Cup hoffentlich passieren . Melde dich zum Cup an und nehm die Fahrerei in Kauf und sieh was abgeht.

P.S. Wir sind schlieÃlich auch um 4. 30  aufgestanden und nach LÃ¼bbecke gekommen.

GruÃ Michael Bonnekessel


----------



## checky (9. März 2006)

Vorweg:
Ich finds klasse, dass der Michael sich so angagiert & eine neue Rennserie etablieren möchte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich jedenfalls wünsche viel Erfolg bei dem Unternehmen & hoffe, dass ich hier bald mal wieder MTB Rennen fahren kann wie es anfang-mitte der 90er möglich war.

Was mich persönlich an den Rennen hierzulande (um nicht NRW-Cup zu sagen) stört ist die Tatsache, dass die Strecken in den letzten Jahren immer uninteressanter geworden sind. Die Strecken machen schlicht & einfach keinen Spass mehr. Die Strecken werden so ausgelegt, dass sie jeder der gerade auf dem Bike sitzen kann auch bewältigen kann & das ist imho der falsche Weg. Das ist Sport & ja auch Hochleistungssport & deswegen sollten die Strecken einer der größten Rennserien in Deutschland nicht so sehr einfach & für jederman zu bewältigen sein. Ein trauriger Höhepunkt des angesprochenen war Oelde letztes Jahr. So ein Rennen hat wenig mit MTB zu tun & in meinen Augen nichts in einer (einst) so tollen Rennserie verloren.
Sicherlich haben Einsteiger auch ihre Chance verdient, aber dazu muß es imho nicht direkt eine solche Rennserie sein, Kirmesrennen gibt es ansonsten noch genug.
Schaut Euch Rennen in Belgien oder den Niederlanden an, da machen die Strecken einfach nur Spass & bieten technisch einiges was hierzulande irgendwie verloren ging. Wenige Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber leider ist das Gesamtbild der MTB Rennen in Deutschland nur noch langweilig.

Ich wünsche mir wirklich, dass beim Tune FRM Cup auch der technische Aspekt des MTB Sports wieder stark gefordert wird, dann bin ich vielleicht auch dabei & bin dann gerne bereit für ein gutes Rennen welches Spass macht früh aufzustehen & 200km zu fahren.
In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Pevloc (9. März 2006)

Bei uns wird die Strecke sicher nicht langweilig! Es wird verdammt fies, das kann ich euch versprechen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2006)

ich kann schon sagen das die strecken des tune frm cups konditionell anspruchsvoll(kommt aufs tempo an)sind, technische passagen wirds allerdings weniger geben.
da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle z.B.genehmigungen von grundstückbesitzer,dazu ist es teilweise die erste veranstaltung für manche vereine,und weiter so
aber es soll und wird so sein das die strecken genauso wie der cup mit der zeit wachsen und besser werden.es ist ja das premiere jahr


----------



## checky (10. März 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann schon sagen das die strecken des tune frm cups konditionell anspruchsvoll(kommt aufs tempo an)sind, technische passagen wirds allerdings weniger geben.



schade, & genau das ist das Problem   Die Rennen verkommem immer mehr zu Ballerstrecken wo sich inzwischen ja auch satt & genug Rennradfahrer etablieren. Mit MTB hat das immer weniger zu tun. Wer die Möglichkeit hat soll sich mal alte Videos, z.B. von Rennen des Grundig Cups angucken. Da waren nicht nur Beine, Herz & Lunge gefordert, sondern auch die Fahrtechnik in hohem Maße. Solche Strecken wünsche ich mir & ich denke ich stehe mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da.

@ Pevloc
Solingen macht Spass, da haste recht (zumindest die Strecke mit Start auf dem Sportplatz). Leider eine der wenigen Ausnahmen. P.S. kennste den Tim E. ?


----------



## Pevloc (10. März 2006)

Ja, kenne den Tim, haben zusammen ne nette Runde am Samstag gedreht.

Wir haben für dieses Jahr ne komplett neue Strecke, allerdings jetzt eine dauerhafte.

Ich möchte an der Stelle aber nicht zuviel verraten. Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. März 2006)

Hi,
Sicher hat Pierre Recht, wenn er das erstmal behauptet ist ja ein Freund von mir.
In Altenkirchen wird es zum Auftakt eine Strecke mit zwei Anstiegen geben. Ein schneller Downhill und ein SingletrailDownhill.
Die Betzdorfer sind hartgestottene MTB-ler und werden da sicher ihre ganze Erfahrung einbringen und was tolles aus dem Hut zaubern. 
Die Strecke in Hamm werdet ihr aber fürchten lernen! Da wird es  besonders bergauf technisch schwierig. Hier plane ich eine Uphill-Wertung ab Herrenrennen.
Das Herdorfer Rennen ist ein Klassiker mit einer guten Strecke.
Das Finale in Büchel rundet die Serie dann ab und auch da erwarte ich ein gute Strecke.
Ich wünsche mir, dass die Strecken so sind, dass alle auf ihre Kosten kommen. Der Naturschutz spielt aber auch eine wichtige Rolle, denn die Strecke muss auch bei schlechten Wetterverhältnissen fahrbar sein.


----------



## checky (10. März 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, kenne den Tim, haben zusammen ne nette Runde am Samstag gedreht.
> Wir haben für dieses Jahr ne komplett neue Strecke, allerdings jetzt eine dauerhafte.
> Ich möchte an der Stelle aber nicht zuviel verraten. Lasst euch überraschen.


Cool, so klein ist die Welt.
Grüß Ihn mal nett von mir.


----------



## Stronglight (22. März 2006)

Ich glaube den NRW-Cup wirds 2007 nicht mehr geben, wenn man sich die Beteiligung so anschaut bekommt man ja fast Angst allein am Start zu stehen. Na obwohl, ist das Treppchen wenigstens sicher 
Ich hoffe aber doch noch das sich die Veranstaltung erholen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. März 2006)

Alles wir gut!!


----------



## mtb4race (23. März 2006)

Ich denke aber schon das der nrw-cup 2007 wieder stattfindet!!
2006 sind eben nur drei rennen, aber die beteiligung ist bestimmt wie immer sehr gut! Außerdem is ja noch genug zeit da zum anmelden!
Also alle anmelden:   www.mtb-nrw-cup.de und auch bei


----------



## Stronglight (23. März 2006)

Also letztes Jahr um diese Zeit waren dort deutlich mehr vorgemeldet, schliesslich will ja keiner in der Letzten Startreihe stehen von daher waren da auch alle fix bei der Sache und es hat keiner auf den letzten Drücker gewartet. Ach was solls, in diesen Jahr fahr ich dann halt nehr Strassenrennen. Ich feue mich aber schon auf Bad Salzdethfurt das war 2005 das genialste Rennen, quer durch die Altstadt und die Halbe Stadt war dabei, super Wetter da hat man sich wohlgefühlt.


----------



## Sportstudent (24. März 2006)

Leider ist die Marathon Trophy nur für Nicht-Lizenler ausgeschrieben und dann auch nur für Kurz- und Mitteldistanz, Schade eig. wäre was für mich gewesen......


----------



## mtb4race (24. März 2006)

Nächstes jahr gibs vielleicht ja dann auch ne wertung für die linzenz fahrer.
Aber ich denk is trotzdem ne top idee mit der serie.
Aber in Grafschaft gibts ja auch jetzt die Landesverbandsmeisterschaften von NRW  beim Sauerlandmarathon!(www.mtb-grafschaft.de oder www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de


----------



## Polli (13. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Kennt einer von Euch schon die Strecke in Saalhausen?

Gruß

Polli


----------



## sauerländer1985 (13. Juni 2006)

@ polli

meinst Marathon- oder CC-Strecke?

Marathonrunde bin ich am So gefahren. Super heftig! 1700hm auf 52km. Keinen Meter zum erholen! Gut das ich Sonntags fahre.

CC-Strecke ist die altbekannte. Momentan liegen noch Bäume auf dem Trail vor dem letzten (Tracto-)Downhill.


----------



## Becci (13. Juni 2006)

sauerländer1985 schrieb:
			
		

> CC-Strecke ist die altbekannte. Momentan liegen noch Bäume auf dem Trail vor dem letzten (Tracto-)Downhill.



und das heißt??leider finde ich kein höhenprofil....


----------



## Wave (13. Juni 2006)

Start-breit ca. 700m über Wiesen und Feldwege hoch - 100 meter steiles Schiebestück - 1km grade (Forstweg)- 1. Downhill - Abschüssiger Forstweg der im Verlauf zu einem ansteigenden Trail wird - 2. Downhill - 500m breiter Weg - Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polli (14. Juni 2006)

sauerländer1985 schrieb:
			
		

> @ polli
> 
> meinst Marathon- oder CC-Strecke?
> 
> ...



Ich meinte die CC Strecke - hätte ich natürlich auch direkt dabei schreiben können!


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Oktober 2006)

DER NRW-CUP gibt wieder Gas.  

Leider wohl etwas zu viel, denn einmal soll es sogar bis kurz vor HAMBURG gehen Nordheide/Buchholz ist ein Veranstalter   

Termine gibt es unter www.malkmus-timing.de


----------



## Tomek (29. Oktober 2006)

cool so lernt man auch mal den norden der republik  kennen!
was mich mal interessieren würde wo denn genau die strecke in bottrop sein soll?wenn ich das wüsste könnte ich ja auch mal mein heimvorteil ausnutzen!


----------



## M::::: (29. Oktober 2006)

Tomek schrieb:


> cool so lernt man auch mal den norden der republik  kennen!



Schon,aber wenn s wirklich kurz vor HH ist,ist s ja nicht mal in in der Nähe von NRW (heißt doch immer noch NRW-CUP,oder  )
Auf Bottrop und Haltern bin ich natürlich sehr gespannt.


----------



## Tomek (29. Oktober 2006)

M::::: schrieb:


> Schon,aber wenn s wirklich kurz vor HH ist,ist s ja nicht mal in in der Nähe von NRW (heißt doch immer noch NRW-CUP,oder  )
> Auf Bottrop und Haltern bin ich natürlich sehr gespannt.



da geb ich dir recht!aber das wichtigste ist doch das man den nrw-cup wieder ne serie nennen kann!und bei den einen "auswärtsspiel" drücke ich ein auge zu!
wie siehts bei dir aus nimmst du daran teil?
gruss tomek


----------



## M::::: (30. Oktober 2006)

Weiß ich leider noch nicht.Bei uns ändert sich ja nächstes Jahr einiges,da müssen wir mal schauen wie sich das so alles  entwickelt.

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (31. Oktober 2006)

Cool, die meisten Rennen sind ja direkt hier vor der Türe.
Bin auch auf Haltern & Bottrop gespannt.
Hoffentlich kann der NRW-Cup wieder an alte Zeiten anschliessen. Ich werde ihm ganz sicher ne Chance geben.

Was denen aber bei Nordheide/Buchholz eingefallen ist verstehe ich garnicht.
Was hat der Norden Deutschlands mit NRW zu tun  
Da hat man eh schon Probs mit Urlaub etc. an der ganzen Serie teilzunehmen, das eine Streichergebniss kam einem immer ganz gelegen weil es dann meist irgendwie passte & nun hauen die so einen Klöpper da rein.
Mein absolutes Unverständniss.
Dann doch lieber nur die anderen 6 Rennen schön kompakt in der Region die dem Namen voll & ganz gerecht wird.


----------



## M::::: (31. Oktober 2006)

checky schrieb:


> Was denen aber bei Nordheide/Buchholz eingefallen ist verstehe ich garnicht.
> Was hat der Norden Deutschlands mit NRW zu tun
> Da hat man eh schon Probs mit Urlaub etc. an der ganzen Serie teilzunehmen, das eine Streichergebniss kam einem immer ganz gelegen weil es dann meist irgendwie passte & nun hauen die so einen Klöpper da rein.
> Mein absolutes Unverständniss.
> Dann doch lieber nur die anderen 6 Rennen schön kompakt in der Region die dem Namen voll & ganz gerecht wird.



Seh ich ja mal genau so.
Laut Map 24 sind s von uns aus 347 km   
Das soll ja wohl nen Witz sein .


----------



## Silent (31. Oktober 2006)

Tomek schrieb:


> und bei den einen "auswärtsspiel" drücke ich ein auge zu!


Naja, wenns "Grenznah" wäre würde ich es genauso sehen.
Aber in Buchholz?
Genauso dämlich wie die DTM in Spanien auszufahren.


----------



## Wave (31. Oktober 2006)

M::::: schrieb:


> Seh ich ja mal genau so.
> Laut Map 24 sind s von uns aus 347 km
> Das soll ja wohl nen Witz sein .



hab sogar noch 3 km mehr


----------



## checky (31. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> hab sogar noch 3 km mehr



Pennste halt die Nacht vorher beim Sebastian, dann ists etwas weniger


----------



## Wave (2. November 2006)

in dieser gegend übernachte ich seid august nicht mehr. beim camping am reeser meer hatten wir am nächsten morgen keine stühle, kein grill und kein bier mehr


----------



## M::::: (2. November 2006)

Da campen ja auch nur Typen mit fragwürdigem Leumund


----------



## Pevloc (2. November 2006)

> Pennste halt die Nacht vorher beim Sebastian, dann ists etwas weniger



Welcher Sebastian ist hier gemeint?


----------



## Wave (2. November 2006)

Deswegen waren wir ja da....Wilde Drogen und Sexorgien!   

Ein Teamkollege von mir!
Nicht du-Solingen wäre wahrscheinlich genauso weit, oder?


----------



## Pevloc (2. November 2006)

Jo genau deswegen ,hattem ich schon gewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (6. November 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> Deswegen waren wir ja da...._*Wilde*_ Drogen und *Sexorgien*!



Ihr wart doch nur mit Kerlen dort


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. November 2006)

hier geht es jetzt wohl weiter

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249089

Bonne


----------

